# John Deere 4230 oil leak



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

My 4230 is starting to seep a little oil around the oil cooler tubes. My question is do I need to remove the whole oil cooler to pull these tubes off and replace the orings? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think R&R of oil cooler is the best method for replacing the leaking o-rings. Part #s required are listed below. My local JD owners must think parts don't cost enough or are greedy so they add 20% to the already high MSRP.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Do I need to drain the oil or coolant to remove the oil cooler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the gasket & o-rings can be R&R without draining any fluids but for safety sake you could drain coolant. Maybe someone else will comment. I can't remember ever seeing engine oil cooler removed.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Probably wouldn't hurt to do a coolant flush regardless


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

If I remember right, we didn't drain the coolant and wished we had.


----------

